# Triumph of the Deformer: An American Djinn



## Abishai100 (Nov 24, 2016)

We've seen giant monsters create havoc, in films such as _Godzilla_ and _Cloverfield_.

We've seen terrorists and riddlers confound urban environments and civilization in films such as _Hackers_ and _Se7en_.

We've seen tyrants and fascists create ominous dominions in films such as _Flash Gordon_ and _The Crow_.

However, we haven't seen monsters/villains create worlds where everything is turned upside-down and/or inside-out, simply because they're 'deformers' (not brutes or murderers or deceivers).

So here's a comic book stylized fan-fic about a giant warlock-gargoyle named The Deformer who attacks NYC on September 11, 2010 (on the 9 year-anniversary of 9/11) to challenge America's sense of emotional confidence!



====

Captain America was in pure shock.  As he circled above the skyscrapers in NYC on his hang-glider above a giant invading gargoyle (who called himself 'The Deformer') on 9/11/2010, he wondered how he would 'handle' this diabolical alien creature 'visiting' from Neptune.  The Deformer seemed to be interested in America's 'commemoration' of 9/11 and in particular, the gargoyle was stomping around the same area where the World Trade Center collapsed on 9/11/2001, where an ambitious reconstruction project was underway (planned by Mayor Giuliani).

Captain America pulled out his megaphone to grab the attention of The Deformer.

CAPTAIN AMERICA: Why are you visiting from Neptune on 9/11/2010?
DEFORMER: It's 'autumn in NYC,' and I want to see if Americans really care about 9/11.
CAPTAIN AMERICA: Well, Americans believe the Taliban was making a pun about the police call code 9-11!
DEFORMER: I believe they were, and I intend not to create havoc but vertigo.
CAPTAIN AMERICA: You wish to deform our sense of urban security?
DEFORMER: Urban intelligence.
CAPTAIN AMERICA: What are your intentions, Deformer?
DEFORMER: I'm a giant! You humans read _Gulliver's Travels_, but do you interpret a giant as malicious?
CAPTAIN AMERICA: Do you wish to deform our intellectual confidence?
DEFORMER: Yes!

After responding in the affirmative, the giant Deformer grabbed a skyscraper from its base, lifted it up (as if it were a toy) and laid it down in the street (on parked cop cars!).  He then gave the proclamation, "Americans do not care about civics!  You see a giant, and you correctly assume that it is an omen from your God!"  Captain America realized that Deformer simply intended to deliver home the message that 'autumn in New York' was a time of hypocrisy --- an active time for students and stockbrokers and the beginning of the holiday season (and NFL football).

Captain America had a flash of genius.  He knew that Deformer was absolutely correct about America's apparent apathetic attitudes towards the political turmoil that led to 9/11, but he now realized that Deformer did not understand one key quality of humanity --- its will to celebrate pedestrian idealism!  Captain America raised his megaphone and spoke to Deformer: "_*I challenge you, gargoyle to answer the following question --- if Americans are hypocrites, why then is America celebrated for its leadership*_?"

As soon as the words came out, Deformer grimaced in the frustration of intellectual defeat and flew away (and back to Neptune), though Captain America knew the gargoyle triumphed in sending humanity the ominous message that capitalism globalization did not succeed in instilling pedestrian optimism or Israel-PLO idealism.  Captain America decided to send a citizen's op-ed to the New York Post titled "*Triumph of the Deformer: American Disclosure*."  Everyone would remember the piece as an artifact of culture-dissection history!  Would The Deformer be remembered as Godzilla or Satan?

====


----------



## Abishai100 (Dec 21, 2016)

*Deformer visits Earth*


I like this idea of a giant deformer-type creature wreaking cultural and social havoc, so here's another version with the same superhero, Captain America (Marvel Comics).



====

Steve Rogers eyed the soccer field of his youth club tournament game in New Jersey (USA).  Uniformed for this #3 ranked team Fury and playing as a defenseman, Rogers monitored the approaching two gifted and sneaky strikers of the opposing team, #4 ranked team Fire.  "If these two strikers advance down the field uncontested, our goalie will be unable to stop them!"  Rogers mustered his courage and charged at the ball which was rolling in front of one of the two strikers and swiftly kicked it a good distance away.  The Fury held on to their 2-1 lead and won and advanced in the tournament!

In the next game, Rogers was the hero again when he stopped the powerful final-shot of the #2 ranked team's striker with his head, and Fury held on to a 4-3 lead and won and advanced once again (to the finals)!  In the finals, the Fury faced the wily and nearly-diabolical #1 ranked team Warlocks.  Rogers' coach, happy with his heroics in the last two games, moved Rogers up to the position of midfielder, and Rogers flourished, guiding his strikers with nifty passes which led to scores, and the Fury won the tournament final 3-2!

Rogers was so happy with his successes in the youth soccer club and how his valiant #3 ranked Fury team surprised everyone and won the tournament and deposed the unscrupulous Warlocks in the final game!  Rogers wrote in his diary, "The youthful activities of American youngsters engaged in club-sports play really illuminates the terrific elegance of a democratic nation (USA) investing in teamwork-symbolic activities!"  Rogers grew up with this kind of pro-American optimism and went on to become Captain America, the nation's finest and most courageous superhero.

America was undergoing terrible and difficult changes.  Hollywood was making controversial films that raised the eyebrows of censors in a time when people were just adjusting to new cultural shifts brought on by new networking-related technologies (i.e., Internet).  Captain America (Steve Rogers) had to deal with an evil crime syndicate based in San Diego, California (known as the Red Triangle) which was taking advantage of border-traffic related narcotics movements.  Captain America had to work with the U.S. President (Donald Trump) to ensure that social leaders were doing what was necessary to create the appropriate civics enforcements.

Captain America was satisfied that his democratic nation was settled into the changes of this new technology-savvy and traffic-centric era when suddenly a new menace landed on Earth.  It was an intelligent alien creature which called itself the Deformer.  The alien sent a message to President Trump: "Americans are fumbling around with computers, and I am here to give the planet its due shock!  Witness the potential of true intelligence with the force of my electricity-deforming powers which will render your Internet completely vulnerable and your urban grids powerless!"  As Deformer carried out his terrible threats, he also pounced on skyscrapers and turned over the sanity of America itself.

Captain America swooped in on a hang-glider and started dropping tear-gas grenades and shooting darts tipped with a potent neurological chemical combination which induced both hallucinations and sedation.  Deformer was caught off-guard and debilitated and fell to the ground.  Captain America then tied the giant alien up in super-strong military-made ropes and started talking to the strange visitor from a distant galaxy.

CAPTAIN AMERICA: Why have you visited Earth with such malice?
DEFORMER: Look at this drawing of me standing in front of a new American city I sought to build!
CAPTAIN AMERICA: It looks like an ominous tyrannical 'empire' with no real heart or spirit.
DEFORMER: I wanted to create a realm where power was more important than friendship.
CAPTAIN AMERICA: Why?
DEFORMER: Friendship is always undercut by betrayal and that leads to spiritual deformity!
CAPTAIN AMERICA: So you seek to fight deformity by creating more deformity?
DEFORMER: One must make war to make peace.
CAPTAIN AMERICA: Perhaps that's been true in many cases, but we have to consider the value of kindness!
DEFORMER: Why are you Americans obsessed with machines (computers)?
CAPTAIN AMERICA: We seek to use the Internet to facilitate commerce and networking in this new age.
DEFORMER: Yet you had to fight a narcotics syndicate in San Diego, California!
CAPTAIN AMERICA: How did you know that?
DEFORMER: I have been watching your planet, but perhaps America is blessed to have you as a hero.
CAPTAIN AMERICA: You should return to your planet (in peace) knowing we've learned something from this conflict!
DEFORMER: Thank you.

====


----------

